# kabel Deutschland Aussetzer



## virtualmake (27. März 2009)

Hallo
ich beziehe mein internet über kabel deutschland und kann auch nicht über die geschwindigkeit klagen.
Mein einziges Problem ist, dass mein internet immerwieder (so alle 1-2std) kurze (wenige sekunden) aussetzer hat in denen gar nix geht.
Ich bin dann quasi offline und falle aus allen online-anwendungen wie z.b. teamspeak.
Mein gerät direkt am kabelzugang ist das thompson digital broadband THG520K und mein router ist das DIR-615 von D-Link.
Weiss auch nicht ob das wirklich an Kabel Deutschland liegt da es den ersten Monat keine Probleme gab. 
Hoffe dass mir wer helfen kann.
Mfg 
virtualmake


----------



## Tom3004 (27. März 2009)

Rufe doch mal bei der Kabeldeutschlad Telefonhotline hat und frage ob es soetwas in deinem Wohnbezirk gab oder noch gibt.
MfG, Tom


----------



## Klutten (27. März 2009)

Hat Kabel Deutschland bei dir im Haus auch einen Verstärker eingebaut? Ich habe bei mir ähnliche Symptome gehabt und festgestellt, dass es sich um Signalschwankungen handeln muss, was mir ein Techniker dann auch bestätigt hat. Die Modems sind da recht anfällig und quittieren dann öfter mal kurzzeitig den Dienst und fahren neu hoch. Selbst wenn die Verstärkung gänzlich zurückgenommen wird, greift trotzdem noch die interne Regelung und glättet das Signal für Geräte im Haushalt.


----------



## Biosman (27. März 2009)

Bei mir wurde vorher signalstärke geprüft auch wegen solchen aussetzern. Die normale leitung hat nicht ausgereicht somit wurde eine neue verlegt vom keller "direkt vom verteiler" hoch in ersten stock.

Mit der neuen Leitung habe ich keinerlei probleme läuft alles super und erreiche auch volle leistung.


----------

